# My first plink



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Took me a while to get all the stuff together and make the bandsets etc, but at last i had all the stuff ready for a plink. SO took off down the garden this afternoon to have a plink.

I was using the Uniphox as TTF with theraband gold cut 15-10mm with 6mm steel BB's. It was a dream to use - a nice light draw, and the light 6mm BB gave excellent speed (i will have tho chronography it next time). I was reasonably accurate with it, practiced at 15yards on paper and tin cans. Really great fun!!

I was using the Wolf as OTT with theraband gold cut 20mm straight with 9.5mm steel BB's. This was a real pain in the bum. I seemed to fluff a lot of shots, hit the forks loads and just found it really unpleasant. The frame itself is lovely - it must either be my release, or that OTT needs Jedi like skills to shoot. Any suggestions? Otherwise i will set it up TTF and try again. The 9.5mm BB's were noticabley slower than the the 6mm - no surprise - i will chrony these too next time to get some better understanding as to the difference. However when i did get a good hit, those bean cans really took off!

I have got some cow hide and punches coming furing the week so am looking forward to making my own pouches. Have made some enquiries to get some roo hide - wow that's expensive stuff!

Thanks for reading - any comments that may help with my OTT shooting is appreciated.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking back I wish I'd started with lighter bands for OTT and TTF, as it was I started the opposite way around to you.

I'd suggest try sticking to your lighter bands and smaller steels until you get the hang of it and find your style and routine.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like you’re doing very well with your accuracy


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Tag said:


> Looks like you're doing very well with your accuracy


Thanks. I felt quite comfortable with the 6mm BB's. But the 9.5mm and the OTT set up just felt wierd :hmm:

Still, i had fun and look forward to more.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice set up


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Until you get your form nailed down and consistent, it may be easier to stick with one style of slingshot. Jumping back and forth to soon could get discouraging.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Blaze said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're doing very well with your accuracy
> ...


Having fun is the most important part, everything else comes with practice. This forum has all the advice you'll need, so you're in the right place.


----------

